
Hurd, SeL4, Thoughts - nalaginrut
https://nalaginrut.com/archives/2019/12/11/hurd%2c%20sel4%2c%20thoughts
======
dragonsh
Kubernetes and gnu Hurd I believe cannot be compared it’s like saying banana
and a cart of apple are same. Kubernetes is some simple container
orchestration later more specific to Linux with cgroups and namespace support
in kernel. It is done similar by LXD (not as popular as k8s).

I think microkernel architecture did not take off because the device drivers
required for inter operating with different devices and chips were not
developed for those specific microkernels.

Linux benefited from work on BSD and other flavours of Unix besides gnu. GNU
Hurd was altogether new with not much industry support.

Indeed Linux faces device drivers issues even today. Apple took mach micro
kernel and used BSD userland utilities and built a powerful drivers for its
device eco-system so it worked.

The day Hurd ir any other alternative has support it will work. May be if
google can built it for Zircon and use it in Fuschia.

We need to build an eco-system around the microkernel for gnu if need it to be
used widely, until such time it will remain on fringes.

